# Developmental Dysplasia Hip



## ercoder65 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi!

I have a chart in Ortho, where the diagnosis is developmental dysplasia of the hip. The definition of dysplasia really isn't a true dislocation, just an abnormality. Not sure what fits better, 718.05 (articular cartilage disorder, pelvic region and thigh) or 718.75 (developmental dislocation of joint, pelvic region or thigh); dysplasia definition seems to gravitate towards 718.05, but I am not sure. Any takers on this one? Thanks! 

Rich


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 2, 2009)

Is this developmental dysplasia congenital?  Look at 755.63 and 754.30.


----------



## ercoder65 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Lisa!

Physician didn't specify.


----------

